# We are the Champions!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS* on Cosi's and Mimi's CKC Championships!!:clap2: Wow!! A doubleheader!! :clap2:You are due a whole lot of celebrating, and a good deal of bragging along with it.:cheers2: Delighted to hear your wonderful news! All the best going forward!!:clover:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Woot woot!! Big congrats from the Arreau gang. I was glad to be there and see Mimi finish, even if it meant her beating Blondie to do it...lol! It was lovely spending time with you and Lorne at the Wine Country shows. I could not be happier for Beaucaniche!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the compliments...It was great spending time with you Cherie...you are a true friend and so much braver than I showing Journey yourself....of course it helps that she is such a well behaved girl.
Cavon...I probably will be pestering you this spring for tips on showing UKC...I will be grooming them myself so I need to know if I have them in the correct trim. Plus I am sure UKC rally is different then Caro Rally. It is all so exciting,,,,,now I just have to get my butt in gear and practice with them.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I look forward to it!!

Actually CARO rally is the most difficult, then UKC, followed equally by AKC & CKC. If you do CARO, you won't have any problems with the others.

you will have a ball showing UKC!!!!!!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations. Lovely babies!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you very much Marcoislandmom. I wish you continued success with Karat and look forward to stories and pictures of your adventure.


----------

